# motion-effect



## catxfish (Apr 21, 2018)

catxfish submitted a new resource:

motion-filter - make source animated



> The plugin is designed for picture in picture switch animation in the first place , but you can use it for variant effect if you give appropriate settings.
> 
> *How to Install?*
> Unzip motion-filter.zip and Put it to the obs-studio installation folder
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## J Gerstel (Apr 24, 2018)

This is awesome :-) Will integrate it in "Replay" when somebody scores in the sports event in the next livestream, how:
script that presses hotkeys:
1: save buffer and kick of LUA script to copy file to dir
2: go to new scene with this motion on the Live screen that overlays the Replay screen
3: scale down live screen - now Replay will be played but main live screen is still visible smaller!
4: wait few secs... then scale up live screen, so Replay is hidden behind live again
5: switch back to original live screen


----------



## lastzombie (May 3, 2018)

Hello first of all thanks for the filter. Source transition effects are very useful they don't However filters doesn't work well on studio mode. When scene is selected for program changes are not applied until scene transition is made.


----------



## swizzlerz (May 11, 2018)

I found a bug. once you have set your initial size small in obs. then set the motion and hotkey. if you spam the hot key it grows and will not revert back to the original size. you will then have to manualy set it in obs to the original. would be great if you could manualy type in the original location so that this never happens and is always forced to revert back to the original location.


----------



## swizzlerz (May 11, 2018)

swizzlerz said:


> I found a bug. once you have set your initial size small in obs. then set the motion and hotkey. if you spam the hot key it grows and will not revert back to the original size. you will then have to manualy set it in obs to the original. would be great if you could manualy type in the original location so that this never happens and is always forced to revert back to the original location.


This is only an issue when you set the forward and backwards motion to the same hotkey. as I am messing around best to set this up with separate forward and backwards buttons.


----------



## saileshkush95 (Jun 24, 2018)

How to use this in the studio mode Please help me and also it doesn't accept negative number


----------



## Grandy (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey there, loving the work so far - here's my feedback:

*BUGS*:

If the scene with the motion filter applied is the currently *live *scene (while in studio mode), attempting to open general Settings will crash. It doesn't crash if it's the scene in the preview window, but does if it is live.
Duplicating scenes doesn't properly copy across the sources in the filters for the scene. It switches them all to disabled, so you have to go through each one, re-adding the sources. The hotkeys also don't copy.
Using hotkeys to go in/out in quick succession can completely break the position data of the sources in the scene, and it a royal pain in the ass to fix. It needs some safeguards against this happening.
*SUGGESTIONS:*

A "Don't change size" option. Majority of my sources I do not wish to alter the size of during the animation - especially when it comes to text sources.. makes setting movement up rather awkward. I'd like to change what the text is (and in doing so, the size of it), and still have the motion work correctly, but as of right now, you have to pre-define the size of the source at its destination point, meaning text gets squashed or extended during the animation, which I do not want.
I'd love to see this kind of thing implemented into OBS in a similar fashion to how the stinger transition was - it opens the door to some really neat and great looking broadcast features. Like how the unofficial stinger transition plugin was, still rather buggy, I remember it crashing OBS when trying to transition while a transition is currently taking place - similar but different issue here!

I've raised these as issues on the github project.


----------



## catxfish (Jun 30, 2018)

Grandy said:


> Hey there, loving the work so far - here's my feedback:
> 
> *BUGS*:
> 
> ...



Sorry , I didn't check forum these days , and I'll give an update to fix these bugs .
Thanks for your feedback .


----------



## catxfish (Jul 2, 2018)

catxfish updated motion-filter with a new update entry:

motion-filter 1.0.1



> - Now there's two motion filters , "round-trip motion filter" will perform forward& backward animations , "motion filter" perform an one-way animation.
> - Add "change scale" option.
> - Now you can use this plugin in studio-mode.
> - The crash issue when open setting page in studio-mode has been fixed.
> - The missing config issue after duplicating scenes has been fixed.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Grandy (Jul 3, 2018)

Great stuff!
I've added a few extra issues into there - there's still the sizing issue in there but seems harder to reproduce than it was previously - definitely considering adopting this filter in the streams I help run now - not perfect, but much more stable.


----------



## xbam (Jul 15, 2018)

Can you add a feature to add negative values to start position, ie if I want to have something hidden off the screen and then bring it out when I press the hotkey. I can add negative values into Destination but not into Start.

Also, there is a bug where sometimes the source will randomly reset to the values in the scale even if the scale option is not enabled. Ie, if I don't enable the start with given scale option and leave the values at 300 300, sometimes when starting OBS, the source will automatically resize to 300 300.


----------



## catxfish (Jul 15, 2018)

catxfish updated motion-filter with a new update entry:

motion-filter 1.0.3



> - Fix issue which can't assign negative value to start position.
> - Remove some unnecessary behavior when restarting OBS.
> - Modify Localisation text.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Grandy (Jul 15, 2018)

xbam said:


> Also, there is a bug where sometimes the source will randomly reset to the values in the scale even if the scale option is not enabled. Ie, if I don't enable the start with given scale option and leave the values at 300 300, sometimes when starting OBS, the source will automatically resize to 300 300.



Aye, I've noticed this as well.
We're in the process of re-doing how we create and configure various types of movement. Hoping to pick up and fix many of these kinds of things in one fell swoop but it'll take a while.


----------



## xbam (Jul 16, 2018)

awesome, thank you for the fix!


----------



## petjo10 (Aug 3, 2018)

Awesome filter!
Is it possible to add a function that autostart the motion-filter when you switch to the scene?
I want to use the motion filter together with the Automatic Scene Switcher plugin.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 3, 2018)

petjo10 said:


> Awesome filter!
> Is it possible to add a function that autostart the motion-filter when you switch to the scene?
> I want to use the motion filter together with the Automatic Scene Switcher plugin.


This feature is planning. But I recently work on another project , you might need to wait for a while.


----------



## petjo10 (Aug 3, 2018)

catxfish said:


> This feature is planning. But I recently work on another project , you might need to wait for a while.


I'm looking forward to it :)


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 6, 2018)

Such a great plugin!! I was looking for something like this since 2017. Thank you very much for share your work. Here are some suggestions:

- Acceleration of the animation: so you can set high speed at the start of the motion and then set low speed at the end of the motion.

- Motion effect: The option to set different motion effects, so for example you can set a fade in motion.(fade in, swipe...)

Again, thank you so much for you plugin.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 8, 2018)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Such a great plugin!! I was looking for something like this since 2017. Thank you very much for share your work. Here are some suggestions:
> 
> - Acceleration of the animation: so you can set high speed at the start of the motion and then set low speed at the end of the motion.
> 
> ...



These are good ideas. I have considered acceleration and transparency variation before. But I just have some concerns about if there are too many parameters and too complicated in a filter plugin, so  I didn't implement these features in previous versions. I'll try to figure out a better solution. Thanks for your reply and suggestion.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 9, 2018)

catxfish said:


> These are good ideas. I have considered acceleration and transparency variation before. But I just have some concerns about if there are too many parameters and too complicated in a filter plugin, so  I didn't implement these features in previous versions. I'll try to figure out a better solution. Thanks for your reply and suggestion.



Maybe you can implement an "advance mode" button or something like that, so you can hide complicated features and only advanced users enable those options. Thank you so much for your consideration.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 13, 2018)

I have researched for how to do the opacity transition these days . Unfortunately it's very conflicting and inefficient to affect a particular source image in a scene filter, but I need to keep this plugin as a scene filter because the position and scale information is held by a scene.

I believe there will be more general-use APIs for the source transition in the future , but right now motion-filter is not going to add transition effect to the scene filter.  But if anyone has some good idea about how to develop this , I will be glad to hear about it .


----------



## catxfish (Aug 13, 2018)

catxfish updated motion-filter with a new update entry:

motion-filter 1.1.2



> merge round-trip & one-way filter
> add scene-switch trigger feature
> add acceleration option
> *Notice*: Only support obs-studio 21.0.0+
> *Warning : *The settings of previous version will disappear after you update



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## catxfish (Aug 13, 2018)

Tangential said:


> Is it possible to put an animated gif in motion /and/ have its normal animation play as it moves?


Yes, motion filter only change position and scale setting. These two settings don't interfere gif animation.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 15, 2018)

catxfish said:


> I have researched for how to do the opacity transition these days . Unfortunately it's very conflicting and inefficient to affect a particular source image in a scene filter, but I need to keep this plugin as a scene filter because the position and scale information is held by a scene.
> 
> I believe there will be more general-use APIs for the source transition in the future , but right now motion-filter is not going to add transition effect to the scene filter.  But if anyone has some good idea about how to develop this , I will be glad to hear about it .



Thank you so much for your effort and dedication. I appreciate it very much.
I have found OBS unexpected crashes while using the plugin. Also I found some bugs with "end size" so it gives unexpected size behavior.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 15, 2018)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Thank you so much for your effort and dedication. I appreciate it very much.
> I have found OBS unexpected crashes while using the plugin. Also I found some bugs with "end size" so it gives unexpected size behavior.



Can you give more detail information?


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 18, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Can you give more detail information?



Hello bro,

I have been trying some motions and that is what I find:

Version 1.0.1:
Works great and I had no problems

Version 1.1.2:
I get some OBS crashes ( I could not find a reason or pattern)
When I set width or height I get random behaviour when I play the motion

Again thank you so much for your work.
Best regads.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 18, 2018)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Hello bro,
> 
> I have been trying some motions and that is what I find:
> 
> ...



That's OK , I'll check if there are potential bug . I felt the the behavior of current filter are too complicated , so I am working on making a transition version. The transition will be more easy to use and don't need to enter position parameter anymore . It might be a better solution for the most people .

Anyway , thanks for your reply .

Update: I have found the size bug.  It's a typo, will be fixed soon.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 18, 2018)

catxfish updated motion-effect with a new update entry:

motion-effect 1.2.0



> - Rename project name to motion-effect
> - Add motion-transition to the project , it's easier to use and don't need position parameter.
> - Fix motion-filter size bug



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## snookado (Aug 21, 2018)

just i need thx

can you somehow ignore the movement when you change the scene, from the blocked sources?

for example to leave a fixed background while the transition is working


----------



## catxfish (Aug 21, 2018)

snookado said:


> just i need thx
> 
> can you somehow ignore the movement when you change the scene, from the blocked sources?
> 
> for example to leave a fixed background while the transition is working



You can duplicate this background source to both scene and make it in the same position and same size , it will make it like be ignored.

note : Duplicate sources means  using "add exist source" or "paste source by reference" , the source name will be same in both scene.


----------



## snookado (Aug 21, 2018)

it's not the same background that I use for the two scenes, but it can work by adding twice a scene

One implementation to keep in mind is that you can select the sources you want to move.

Thank you


----------



## catxfish (Aug 23, 2018)

I am not sure if is a good idea to add a source list in transition because my plan is to make transition as simple as possible.
But I'll keep it as an option for the future development , just give me some time to think about this.


----------



## Rizotochaud (Aug 26, 2018)

That's a great plugin for OBS :)

I've encountered a bug with the transition :

When I switch from a scene where the source is fullscreen (using Ctrl + F) to another one where the source is smaller, the trajectory is good but the scaling doesn't apply and the size skips from fullscreen to its other Transform setting.

I think this has to do with bounding box in the Transform window. It looks like the transition doesn't take it into account.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Rizotochaud said:


> That's a great plugin for OBS :)
> 
> I've encountered a bug with the transition :
> 
> ...



No, it doesn't count the bounding box variation.
I'll try to fix it next time. Right now the simplest workaround way is don't use bounding box.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi again my friend,

I am really enjoying your plugin and it works great again after the last update. Here is my test https://imgur.com/yUpgbk4

However I think it could be even better if you can consider these suggestions:

- There is already a "Motion Path" but if you can include a "Size Path" it would allow us to create a "pulse efect" increasing and decreasing the size of a source.

- Another idea that I would find very usefull is the possibility of delay the start of the motion. So you can just create a single scene where you set a different timing of motions of every source. Thus we can set source A: delay 0s  & duration 2s; then source B: delay 2s & duration 1s. In this way, we can create great compositions in only one scene.

As always, thank you so much for your amazing work developing this plugin

Best regards friend.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 30, 2018)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Hi again my friend,
> 
> I am really enjoying your plugin and it works great again after the last update. Here is my test https://imgur.com/yUpgbk4


That is really cool :)


> However I think it could be even better if you can consider these suggestions:
> - There is already a "Motion Path" but if you can include a "Size Path" it would allow us to create a "pulse efect" increasing and decreasing the size of a source.
> - Another idea that I would find very usefull is the possibility of delay the start of the motion. So you can just create a single scene where you set a different timing of motions of every source. Thus we can set source A: delay 0s  & duration 2s; then source B: delay 2s & duration 1s. In this way, we can create great compositions in only one scene.
> As always, thank you so much for your amazing work developing this plugin
> Best regards friend.


I recently don't have much time to do some modifications, so the updates may not be soon.
But any advice is welcomed , I'll try to make it better.


----------



## AndersM (Sep 9, 2018)

Any plans for a Mac version of this plugin? I've been looking for something like this.


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi there, just wanted to say I love this plugin! Originally I only noticed that it worked as a filter and couldn't figure it out, but as a transition it works almost perfectly.

One request - would it be possible to transition the alt-crop on scene items? It's not as obvious in the 300ms range, but once the transition is set to run at 1000ms it becomes super obvious that the crop is instant.


----------



## catxfish (Oct 1, 2018)

AndersM said:


> Any plans for a Mac version of this plugin? I've been looking for something like this.



It's possible to build this plugin in mac . But I don't have mac to build and test , so I can't provide binary files.
Maybe someone can help to do this?


----------



## catxfish (Oct 1, 2018)

WizardCM said:


> Hi there, just wanted to say I love this plugin! Originally I only noticed that it worked as a filter and couldn't figure it out, but as a transition it works almost perfectly.
> 
> One request - would it be possible to transition the alt-crop on scene items? It's not as obvious in the 300ms range, but once the transition is set to run at 1000ms it becomes super obvious that the crop is instant.



Thanks, and it's possible to do alt-crop and it should be. But I just pause all my side project development because of personal healthy issue.
I think I will back to do this 2-3 months later .


----------



## WizardCM (Oct 1, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Thanks, and it's possible to do alt-crop and it should be. But I just pause all my side project development because of personal healthy issue.
> I think I will back to do this 2-3 months later .


Oh, no worries! Hope everything is alright, take as much time as you need!


----------



## Malic (Nov 10, 2018)

Have not seen this pop up yet, but if you have a scene, duplicate it, and then go into filters and delete that motion, everything it was attached to becomes non selectable


----------



## Mrgregles (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi, 
Im new to Forums and OBS in general so apologises if this question is in the wrong place.

Im having issues installing the plugin to OBS.
I have downloaded the Motion-Effect.zip, extracted and placed in the obs-studio instal file (C:\Program Files\obs-studio) which is what the installation instructions say to do. However I am unable to get the Plugin to work. 

Could I get some pointers on how to properly install the plugin as this would be incredible to use for my twitch stream! 
Thanks :)


----------



## catxfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Malic said:


> Have not seen this pop up yet, but if you have a scene, duplicate it, and then go into filters and delete that motion, everything it was attached to becomes non selectable


What is the non selectable meaning? Sorry I can't reproduce this error.


----------



## catxfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Mrgregles said:


> Hi,
> Im new to Forums and OBS in general so apologises if this question is in the wrong place.
> 
> Im having issues installing the plugin to OBS.
> ...


The basic principle to install plugin is very simple , put the plugin dll to obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit directory.
So check if the  motion-filter.dll and motion-transition.dll exist in the directory .


----------



## Malic (Nov 24, 2018)

What I mean is that if you have a scene, have the motions set, if you then delete the motions if puts the sources so far outside the scene window that I cannot grab them and/or they get compressed to a single pixel in size


----------



## msctv.pl (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello,
  I have tried to install this plug-in under linux for a long time according to the instructions, unfortunately I can not do it. I work on ubuntu. I want to install this filter into a running OBS program. Do I have this option? If so, how should it be done?
greetings
robert


----------



## sipureysafta (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, this is a great plugin!
i've been looking for something like this for a year, thank you so much.

-one thing that could be great is extending the possible duration time from 5s. I would like it to be extended even t0 30s because it could let me make beutiful stuff out there.

another idea-if you made such a big thing letting me change filter variations over time- I would love to see such filters for things like rotation or other filters. what you did is taking advanced features that you can see in advanced programs and let us use it with obs, and it's a big thing.

 thanks a lot again! Ariel


----------



## FADDERALL (Jan 12, 2019)

Great plugin so far. Like everyone else, I have been looking for this forever.* Is it possible to animate rotation along with the path motion?* It would be great to be able to adjust the rotation back and forth with the path to give the movement some life. Even if it just spins while moving (or staying still and spinning) it would still be useful. Maybe there is already a way to do this but I could not figure it out.


----------



## Pau Ardevol (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi! This is a really nice tool! 
Someone knows if there is a version for mac?
Thank you!!


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Jan 16, 2019)

Really cool and useful. Any chance, to bring it on Linux?


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Jan 19, 2019)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Really cool and useful. Any chance, to bring it on Linux?



OK, found the source code - somtimes it's better to have a look before posting :D

Got it to compile and install. But when I try to add a filter to a scene, OBS is crashing. What am I missing? Doing wrong?

OS: Antergos
Error from strace:  obs: symbol lookup error: /usr//lib/obs-plugins/motion-filter.so: undefined symbol: is_reverse


Cheers, Thomas


----------



## catxfish (Jan 22, 2019)

ThommiTechnik said:


> OK, found the source code - somtimes it's better to have a look before posting :D
> 
> Got it to compile and install. But when I try to add a filter to a scene, OBS is crashing. What am I missing? Doing wrong?
> 
> ...



The bug has been fixed , clone and build again should work.


----------



## catxfish (Jan 22, 2019)

FADDERALL said:


> Great plugin so far. Like everyone else, I have been looking for this forever.* Is it possible to animate rotation along with the path motion?* It would be great to be able to adjust the rotation back and forth with the path to give the movement some life. Even if it just spins while moving (or staying still and spinning) it would still be useful. Maybe there is already a way to do this but I could not figure it out.



The transition will do the spin if you set the first scene item to 0 degree and the second to 360 degree, and I don't tend to add another feature to filter anymore, it's only on motion-transition.


----------



## jdudetv (Feb 18, 2019)

Was just wondering if you could add rotation to motion-filter as the transition is really limited sometimes in implementing it and having 45+ scenes for rotations etc is cumbersome.


----------



## FerretBomb (Apr 3, 2019)

Love this transition effect, when a Scene Collection is set up properly, it can add an incredible level of polish to a stream!

Is there any way that it could work with elements of Grouped sources? Say, a large cam source for viewer interaction in one scene, which is a Group member element in another scene (example: fullscreen camera<->camera frame+camera+drop shadow grouped)?

Also, sometimes a Source will act like it doesn't exist in a destination Scene, so will zoom-out of the start-scene and zoom-in on the destination scene. I have been unable to reproduce what causes it, but deleting the Source from one and re-adding it via Copy from the source scene will usually fix it for a while; unfortunately the same source will 'break' and start doing the zoom-out/in again some time later.


----------



## stalkie (Apr 12, 2019)

I tried building for MacOS but am stuck with
[100%] Linking C shared module libmotion-filter.so
Undefined symbols for architecture x86_64:
"_obs_frontend_add_event_callback", referenced from:
_register_trigger_event in motion-filter.c.o
"_obs_frontend_get_current_scene", referenced from:
_scene_change in motion-filter.c.o
"_obs_frontend_remove_event_callback", referenced from:
_unregister_trigger_event in motion-filter.c.o
ld: symbol(s) not found for architecture x86_64
clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
make[2]: *** [src/motion-filter/libmotion-filter.so] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/motion-filter/CMakeFiles/motion-filter.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2

Has anyone built for macos and succeeded?


----------



## jspittler (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello.  I just installed the plug-in, and it appears it will solve a big issue on on wish list.  Thanks.  I do have two ideas for things that would make it much more valuable to me.  I am guessing they may be pretty simple to change...

Increase the time duration to allow much longer than 5 seconds.  (Another poster also suggested this.)  In my case, I plan to use this plug-in as part of an effort to simulate a large-screen TV/monitor lowering from the ceiling, and would want it to take much longer than 5 seconds to get from one position to the other.
Allow acceleration to apply to both the start of movement and the end of movement.  (This would be for the same simulated monitor movement application.)
Thanks.  I look forward to using your plug-in.

Judd


----------



## S1ROZHA (Apr 23, 2019)

ps add motion on rotate
add button take position and fix button take size


----------



## drronrosero (May 25, 2019)

Awesome filter! One of my favorites!

Perhaps you can consider these suggestions:
1. negative values for size so that mirror images can be made of the footage or images as they move around. I can only do mirror images for static assets.
2. motion keyframing for more complex movements
3. z-axis movement

Thanks so much for this filter! We really appreciate your effort!


----------



## GeekGarage (May 30, 2019)

Only thing this is missing is exit coordinates. I've set the trigger to scene switch and I'm trying to get my backdrop to roll straight down from outside, this works just fine, but since i can't set an exit point it zooms out when i switch to a new scene. here i would do the same so the backdrop on the new scene drops down from the top and the old backdrop drops down below the bottom of the screen


----------



## dungi (Jun 25, 2019)

If I'm using motion effects on a scene to move a view out and in again, the app crashes if I want to close OBS! And it only crashes on closing, so nothing important, but at the end very frustrating. It only crash If I use this motion effects (via Hotkey). If not the app does not crash (e.g. for Scene Switch Transitions)


----------



## channy (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone got a random crash when using this? When zoom in sometimes the obs freezed and not respond


----------



## FreshNyan (Aug 21, 2019)

is this plug in still being actively worked on? There are some features which I'd really love to see :)

for example there's no time based easing. If I wanna do an animation like this: (the bottom one)

https://assets.rocketstock.com/uploads/2016/06/Linear-vs-Smooth-Keyframes.gif

it would change the motion path to some curved thing :/ even though I just want it to look eased and awesome


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Sep 5, 2019)

Love this addon. My only issue is that it is causing some kind of conflict with the Stream Deck dll. I showed my error logs to Elgato and they confirmed it and said they are working on it from their side, but I thought I should share here too. When both Stream Deck and Motion Effect are installed, I get the attached error in my log. It also makes the OBS UI act sluggish (clicking on scenes sometimes delays several seconds), which sometimes gets worse during the stream. If I uninstall this addon (or Stream Deck), this error goes away and OBS runs perfectly.

If this is still being actively worked on, it would be great if you could look into this. I'm actually disabling Stream Deck because I would rather stream without that, than without Motion Effect. But it would be great to be able to use both.


----------



## wackazong (Nov 12, 2019)

AndersM said:


> Any plans for a Mac version of this plugin? I've been looking for something like this.



I can do that. 


catxfish said:


> It's possible to build this plugin in mac . But I don't have mac to build and test , so I can't provide binary files.
> Maybe someone can help to do this?



I have a Mac and could give it a shot. Contact me, please.


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi! i am using this extensively as a global transition for some selected scenes. it generally works great but there is always non-linearity in the motion. To fix that, i go to properties of the global transition and even though both A and B have 0 acceleration, i hit "reset defaults" and it becomes linear again. only until the next OBS session.
Normally having a non-linear transition is not a big problem but it makes some parts of my scene show not be to be shown parts so i reset it every session.


----------



## wackazong (Nov 14, 2019)

I would like the motion filter to start already at the beginning of the transition when I use the scene switch trigger, is that not possible? This is what I imagine:

1 Scene switch is triggered to a target scene with motion filter set to scene switch trigger
2 Transition starts
3 At the same time, the animation of the sources starts

At the moment I see the transition happening, then the motion starts. This is not usable for me.

UPDATE:

Ok, there is no hook in the OBS frondend API for "Transition started". Bummer. Is there a way I can trigger the motion from the python API? Then I could make a python script to trigger both the transition and the motion at the same time.


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 27, 2019)

This plugin has a hard-coded/predefined/default acceleration for it s transition and i have to reset it s configuration through its menu each time i launch OBS. Can anyone guide me for fix in the files so that  the startup transition does not have any acceleration, just like how it behaves once its preferences reset.

This is a plugin and not a script so i assume its not possible to fix its default behavior?



> Anyone got a random crash when using this? When zoom in sometimes the obs freezed and not respond


 Yes, the preview stops changing and it makes me force exit OBS. it is getting very frequent nowadays :(


----------



## wackazong (Nov 28, 2019)

I implemented sin-in-out easing on the motion-transition. It looks really nice. Happy to share if you are interested.


----------



## wackazong (Nov 28, 2019)

I am trying now to change the opacity of one source while doing the transition but I am really not getting anywhere so far. Any pointers on how I can fade out one source over the course of the transition?


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 15, 2019)

update: the freezes were not by this, just dont make to sudden scene changes as it sometimes causes one too but it s generally stable

Too bad it sometimes makes OBS freeze... any chance it can get an update?


----------



## JoeyMyersDesign (Dec 17, 2019)

Ive used this on Windows and it works really well, but I have a Mac now and would like to know if anyone has gotten this working on MacOS.


----------



## GoodboiOBS (Dec 30, 2019)

Does anyone know if it is possible to create a plugin that fades in from black when starting the recording, and fades out to black when ending the recording?


----------



## dungi (Jan 2, 2020)

Use a Black Scene (Empty Scene) and Use the Fade Transition


----------



## Bjornens (Feb 8, 2020)

Im using mac, i would like to do a virtual pan with one of my cams, this plug seems to be perfect for that. is there a way for me to use this plugin or have anybody ported it to mac? is there a similar plug that works on mac? i would be so grateful if u tried to help me!


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 16, 2020)

Quote “Sources” to “Scenes”. Use this to give movement.
It is sad that if you go back and forth between .json in “SceneCollection”, “Scenes” will grow infinitely in other .json.


----------



## BuildMineSurvive (Mar 17, 2020)

No longer works in studio mode in OBS 25


----------



## drronrosero (Mar 18, 2020)

BuildMineSurvive said:


> No longer works in studio mode in OBS 25


Yes, this was a very useful feature. I really miss it a lot. Please allow Studio Mode.


----------



## Tangential (Mar 21, 2020)

Bjornens said:


> Im using mac, i would like to do a virtual pan with one of my cams, this plug seems to be perfect for that. is there a way for me to use this plugin or have anybody ported it to mac? is there a similar plug that works on mac? i would be so grateful if u tried to help me!


I have used the UpDeck app and it's animation scripting to simulate camera pans and zooms


----------



## calornorte (Apr 13, 2020)

stalkie said:


> I tried building for MacOS but am stuck with
> [100%] Linking C shared module libmotion-filter.so
> Undefined symbols for architecture x86_64:
> "_obs_frontend_add_event_callback", referenced from:
> ...


how did it go? did you managed to port it to MAC?


----------



## calornorte (Apr 13, 2020)

this is perfect for me but no Mac versions yet?
best!


----------



## Vandylizer (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I installed Motion-Effect correctly, and yet it's not showing up in my transitions drop-down list (or in filters).

Here's my log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/vZbu_RHqTOjT-LG2

I am running the latest version of OBS (25.0) and I have tried installing the latest version of Motion Effect 1.2.0 for Windows.
When I drop the "data" and "obs plugins" folders into the main installation directory for OBS (C:/Programs Files/OBS-Studio) it adds the appropriate .dll files for Motion Filters and Motion Transitions in the plugins folders (and the .ini files in the "data" folder).

What am I missing here? Why isn't Motion Effect showing up in my dropdown list? Did I do something wrong in my install?


----------



## ShadowHax (Apr 25, 2020)

So since this is no longer working in the latest version of OBS, I'm just wondering if this is still being worked on.
This is a fantastic feature, and I would really hate to lose it.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Apr 26, 2020)

put down one more vote for a post 25 Mac version


----------



## RaidenCham (Apr 30, 2020)

Can you please add the function in the next update to where you can select which scene you are switching from for it to do the motion? an example: I want to be able to go from my camera full screen to my game screen with a smaller camera, so I wan't the filter on the game screen scene so it will shrink the camera. The problem though is that if I switch from any scene the camera will shrink anyways, so that's why I think you should add the option to select which scenes activate it.


----------



## AGW (May 20, 2020)

Hey guys, great plugin. 

I'm having a really hard time getting the properties to show up inside of my Filter window. I tried reinstalling the files, but the only part that works is the Scene Transition no matter what I do.






Any thoughts on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Bank47 (May 20, 2020)

I must be missing something, because I can't make this plugin to work in studio mode. It works fine in preview but not in Programe window, any help is appreciated. thank you


----------



## sjdacruz (Jun 1, 2020)

Question: is the arbitrary duration bound to 5.0 seconds maximum? Am I able to upCap it in the source code?


----------



## Meierhans (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi, thank you alot for this great plugin. Without it OBS would be plain boring. Sadly I run into problems (=crash) when I try to remove the Move Value from Sources. Is there any fix or workaround?


----------



## Aspiring Poker Pro (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello,  I feel like an idiot here guys.  I have tried to install this plugin and it just won't show up in obs.  I have installed other plugins before with now issues.  Not sure why I can't get this one to work.


----------



## thirdvalve (Aug 3, 2020)

Very nice plugin!   Suggestion:  Would be very cool to have the trigger be a timer.   Start at time from scene entry, with optional round trip after so many seconds (or ms)... repeat.    Automating the animation.


----------



## FirstAirbender (Aug 11, 2020)

I just started using the plugin but it's causing my OBS to crash everything I transition. Looking at the computer load, there isn't too much load on either the cpu nor the gpu but it's not giving any error or anything. OBS just crashes everytime, switching back to a normal transition like fade or even custom stinger transition OBS works fine. Any idea?


----------



## KoopaDudeGaming (Sep 14, 2020)

So, I'm new here. I love this addon...but was wondering if it can do something for me. I want to animate the FLIP of my camera. Like spin it 180degrees so it's essentially backward...and have that animated. Is this possible? Or with any source for that matter.


----------



## ThePerfectName (Oct 9, 2020)

AGW said:


> Hey guys, great plugin.
> 
> I'm having a really hard time getting the properties to show up inside of my Filter window. I tried reinstalling the files, but the only part that works is the Scene Transition no matter what I do.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same exact issue. Has anyone found a fix to this yet?


----------



## kineticscreen (Oct 10, 2020)

ThePerfectName said:


> I'm having the same exact issue. Has anyone found a fix to this yet?



Yes - abandon this plugin and move over to the far superior "move transition"





						Move transition
					

If you're using OBS version 27, you need to download version 2.6.1 or lower.  Download  Plugin for OBS Studio to move sources to a new position during scene transition  If the 2 scenes contain a source with similar name (configured with settings)...




					obsproject.com


----------



## chi11estpanda (Dec 27, 2020)

kineticscreen said:


> Yes - abandon this plugin and move over to the far superior "move transition"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to say what kineticsreen said, but for those still using this plugin and may miss his post, due to its lack of updates, it's highly suggested to use a more recently update and advanced plugin that will allow you to do the same things as this plugin and more. Transitions are also much more fluid.

Find the alternative, more advanced plugin here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/


*In case there's confusion:*​
(NEW) "*Move transition 2.2.1*"  https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/
_Released_: Mar 28, 2020        *Last updated: *Dec 21, 2020

VS.

(OLD) "*motion-effect 1.2.0"* _https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/motion-effect.668/_
_Released_: Apr 21, 2018      *Last updated: *Jan 2, 2019


----------



## oferdesade (Jan 29, 2021)

great plugin. tx. an interesting occurrence:
overnight, for no apparent reason, the plugin simply disappeared from the plugins folders - both of them. i reinserted them in place and all was ok again. has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## Dreamcast88 (Jan 31, 2021)

Will it be available for Linux users? The great thing about OBS Studio is that it works great on Linux and supports almost every possible plugin, but sometimes there are exceptions like this. Author, can you post a ready-to-use archive, and specify Linux in the description of your plugin?


----------



## Azrael128 (Jul 24, 2021)

Has anyone succeeded in having this plugin work in Studio mode? For me, it plays the motion effect in the preview scene but not in the broadcasted scene. The only solution I found so far is to use an embedded scene, it works, but creates problems with other plug-ins such as move-transition.


----------



## FreshNyan (Jul 25, 2021)

you shouldn't use this plug in any more, as move transition already does eveything this does + more


----------



## autoharplive (May 15, 2022)

How can I move a source by 10 pixels each time I press a button? This plugin needs a start and end point, so I guess I would need to have my position be dynamically updated? My end goal is to press a hotkey and it moves a source 10 pixels to the left.


----------



## DrZeppers (Sep 14, 2022)

So far, I have not had any problems with this plugin (motion-effect) when using the new OBS v28
However I may not use the plugin to its fullest potential. Just thought i'd drop a note, if anyone was curious.

I am just happy I dont have to recreate/script my overlays that had been using this plugin.

Thanks for the hard work catxfish. Very Cool Tool

Happy Streaming
DrZeppers


----------

